# BnB Signs Thread :)



## rjb

this was best i could do on short notice lol
gotta love glitter letters!


General Pic Guidelines:
Bump and sign with BnB screenname with face fully visible
OR
whatever else haha


----------



## LoisP

I'll be doing one later.
Am being slightly fake by not doing one now (i have no make up on, messy hair and PJ's and would prefer to not take a picture while i look like this :haha:)
Will have mine up tomorrow for sure. :)

Only problem is.
EmandBub's facebook contained a 'proof pic' so i'm not sure what we're doing... it's not going to solve anything, there could still be fakers posting 'proof pics' 

:cry:
this sucks man, bigtime


----------



## rjb

LoisP said:


> I'll be doing one later.
> Am being slightly fake by not doing one now (i have no make up on, messy hair and PJ's and would prefer to not take a picture while i look like this :haha:)
> Will have mine up tomorrow for sure. :)
> 
> Only problem is.
> EmandBub's facebook contained a 'proof pic' so i'm not sure what we're doing... it's not going to solve anything, there could still be fakers posting 'proof pics'
> 
> :cry:
> this sucks man, bigtime

haha yeah, as you can see, i got all dolled up :haha:
and i know, i'm not sure either, i can't come up with a better way to prove i'm real though :/


----------



## vinteenage

Can we say that face, bare bump and sign must all be present in photo?

Seems the safest.


----------



## amygwen

What if we don't have a bump, baby instead? :flower:


----------



## KiansMummy

vinteenage said:


> Can we say that face, bare bump and sign must all be present in photo?
> 
> Seems the safest.

can i just sound dumb and ask what u mean by sign?x


----------



## amygwen

KiansMummy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Can we say that face, bare bump and sign must all be present in photo?
> 
> Seems the safest.
> 
> can i just sound dumb and ask what u mean by sign?xClick to expand...

I think it's just a sign that you write and say what your username is, to prove that you are who you say you are! :hugs:


----------



## rjb

KiansMummy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Can we say that face, bare bump and sign must all be present in photo?
> 
> Seems the safest.
> 
> can i just sound dumb and ask what u mean by sign?xClick to expand...

i think she means like, holding up a piece of paper.
i did the glitter letters because they were already on my mirror lol
(my initials are rjb)


----------



## rjb

amygwen said:


> What if we don't have a bump, baby instead? :flower:

:haha: i have no idea, i just did my best with this
maybe get kenny to hold up a sign :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

okok ill do one later xx


----------



## amygwen

rjb said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> What if we don't have a bump, baby instead? :flower:
> 
> :haha: i have no idea, i just did my best with this
> maybe get kenny to hold up a sign :haha:Click to expand...

LOL. he would love that! He'd start eating it :flower:


----------



## LoisP

Mine will be me, bare bumped, holding a sign with my username, standing in front of my 'Shaun' letters (what i'm naming my son) and holding a printed copy of my 3d scan
:haha:
maybe OTT but idc


----------



## rjb

amygwen said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> What if we don't have a bump, baby instead? :flower:
> 
> :haha: i have no idea, i just did my best with this
> maybe get kenny to hold up a sign :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. he would love that! He'd start eating it :flower:Click to expand...

hahaha i started to write my s/n on my bump, but LG kept kicking at me and making my letters crazy xD


----------



## rjb

LoisP said:


> Mine will be me, bare bumped, holding a sign with my username, standing in front of my 'Shaun' letters (what i'm naming my son) and holding a printed copy of my 3d scan
> :haha:
> maybe OTT but idc

darn! i wish i'd remembered the scan! maybe i'll do a new one later, although i have no 3ds, so idk if it would show lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Ill do 1 too but Em had them on her FB so doubt they mean much xxx


----------



## rjb

mayb_baby said:


> Ill do 1 too but Em had them on her FB so doubt they mean much xxx

yeah, i just figure if it makes anyone feel better it's worth it lol


----------



## holly2234

Doubt they mean much cause if someone can pass off their non pregnant stomach that well as a baby bump... Anyone is welcome to add my facebook and have a nosey! PM for details. I dont post my scans on here for the reason that some people do steal them and its easy for them to just crop the name off. They are on my facebook though :)


----------



## LoisP

Thats all i have right now, just remembered i took that a couple weeks ago :)

me and my 3d scan :)
a copy of the 3d scan can be found in my scan photo album on facebook.
www.facebook.com/loispattersonx


----------



## MissJ

Hey sorry for being nosey but are people making fake profiles or something? xx


----------



## rjb

MissJ said:


> Hey sorry for being nosey but are people making fake profiles or something? xx

yeah, second one in a few months. and people are quite shaken up (understandably)


----------



## KiansMummy

mayb_baby said:


> Ill do 1 too but Em had them on her FB so doubt they mean much xxx

whos bump was it, if she wasnt pregnant?


----------



## rjb

KiansMummy said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Ill do 1 too but Em had them on her FB so doubt they mean much xxx
> 
> whos bump was it, if she wasnt pregnant?Click to expand...

hers. she just wasn't pregnant, she says she was just fat (i have a hard time believing this.. maybe she just didn't want to admit she had stolen someone's pictures?)


----------



## vinteenage

You will have to wait for my proof picture (I'm so tempted to make a video too...).
It appears a ghost attacked my laptop and charger. The tip of the charger is broken off in the port for it in my laptop and the entire cord is all chewed up. I have no freakin' idea what happened. :growlmad: Clearly a ghost..or one of our cats...wants to make me look like a faker.

Grrr.


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> You will have to wait for my proof picture (I'm so tempted to make a video too...).
> It appears a ghost attacked my laptop and charger. The tip of the charger is broken off in the port for it in my laptop and the entire cord is all chewed up. I have no freakin' idea what happened. :growlmad: Clearly a ghost..or one of our cats...wants to make me look like a faker.
> 
> Grrr.

i just read this on your status,that sucks :( but don't worry, i don't think anyone thinks you're a fake.


----------



## charlotte-xo

you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??

--x :flow:


----------



## Lexi_jaine

i dont have a bump yet, will skinny me with a sign do for now? lol


----------



## Sentiment

here is my proof, so no one thinks im a faker.

nvm then :/


----------



## LoisP

charlotte-xo said:


> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:

Thats the best idea i've heard all day


----------



## rjb

charlotte-xo said:


> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:

what green papers? :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

charlotte-xo said:


> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:

Good Idea but is it just UKrs have them?? xxx


----------



## KiansMummy

LoisP said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:
> 
> Thats the best idea i've heard all dayClick to expand...

i dont have my notes any more, they take them back after youve ha dthe baby, could then take a pic of babies red book xx


----------



## rjb

Lexi_jaine said:


> i dont have a bump yet, will skinny me with a sign do for now? lol

lol i have no idea what the rules are, i just guessed XP


----------



## rjb

mayb_baby said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:
> 
> Good Idea but is it just UKrs have them?? xxxClick to expand...

i think so, because i've never heard of them.
i can take a picture of my WIC vouchers! lol


----------



## holly2234

My notes are a white book thing. Is it different for different areas?


----------



## vinteenage

charlotte-xo said:


> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:

We don't have them in the US.


----------



## Sentiment

So bump pictures with user name won't do?


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> charlotte-xo said:
> 
> 
> you could take a picture of the green maternity notes your given (what midwife fills out at every appointment)..along with pic of nhs scan with name on it??
> 
> --x :flow:
> 
> We don't have them in the US.Click to expand...

if you give me a general guideline, i can post it in the OP so people know. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Of what to have?

I'd think at least bare bump (or stomach), sign with BnB and your username and make sure your face is fully visible. Anything extra people want to put they're free to...


----------



## charlotte-xo

sorry forgot us doesnt have green notes..ermm what do you guys have instead?? 

not sure if there different colours in different areas im in derby and there green so not to far away from notts...

me and my ideas lol!! just thinking its a good bit of proof because you cant just get them anywere really the midwife//GP gives you them and you have to take them with you at every appointment.....

ill keep thinking :thumbup:

--x :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

No it is a good idea Charlotte, just doctors/midwifes in the United States don't give you any papers after your appointments.


----------



## Sentiment

With programs in the US like medicaid, we don't get what you guys get in the UK


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> No it is a good idea Charlotte, just doctors/midwifes in the United States don't give you any papers after your appointments.

i put up a general on OP, see what you think.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Well I guess everyone will think I'm a fake because I'm not posting a pic. I have made my profile quite private for a reason so I just hope everyone's going to give me the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## samface182

i don't think this will solve anything. afterall, 'em' had a proof pic? :shrug:


----------



## holly2234

~RedLily~ said:


> Well I guess everyone will think I'm a fake because I'm not posting a pic. I have made my profile quite private for a reason so I just hope everyone's going to give me the benefit of the doubt.

This is whats bothering me... I dont post bare bump pics because there are websites out there for people with pregnancy fetishes.. All this is doing is giving them somewhere to go to see young (sometimes under age) women with bare bumps. Nor do i post my scans because people can just steal them. I keep mine on facebook where i can have my settings how i like and choose who can see what


----------



## rjb

samface182 said:


> i don't think this will solve anything. afterall, 'em' had a proof pic? :shrug:

yeah, i kinda figure that too, and it will likely just die out in a day or so, but i'm just going with the flow. like i said, if it makes people feel better, then i might as well.


----------



## Natasha2605

Won't solve anything IMO. I'm not posting a pic. Not that I'm a particularly private person, just don't see why the hell I should just cause of a couple of pathetic girls every other month. I have my sig, and my FB. :) xx


----------



## rjb

holly2234 said:


> ~RedLily~ said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess everyone will think I'm a fake because I'm not posting a pic. I have made my profile quite private for a reason so I just hope everyone's going to give me the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> This is whats bothering me... I dont post bare bump pics because there are websites out there for people with pregnancy fetishes.. All this is doing is giving them somewhere to go to see young (sometimes under age) women with bare bumps. Nor do i post my scans because people can just steal them. I keep mine on facebook where i can have my settings how i like and choose who can see whatClick to expand...

you do have a fb with real friends and family though, we all can see that much :flower:


----------



## LoisP

www.facebook.com/loispattersonx
there is my proof that i'm real. 
i'm sorry but i have my mum, brother, sisters, boyfriend, friends from school, pictures of scan pictures, pictures of my bare bump, pictures of Shauns thing (some of them even have shauns name on them)
just realised i'm not going to waste my time doing a proof picture
my facebook is proof enough

and yeah like Sam just said, 'em' had a proof pic
i think we are all just angry and trying to prove to ourselves more than anything that we can trust again :)

x


----------



## rjb

LoisP said:


> www.facebook.com/loispattersonx
> there is my proof that i'm real.
> i'm sorry but i have my mum, brother, sisters, boyfriend, friends from school, pictures of scan pictures, pictures of my bare bump, pictures of Shauns thing (some of them even have shauns name on them)
> just realised i'm not going to waste my time doing a proof picture
> my facebook is proof enough
> 
> and yeah like Sam just said, 'em' had a proof pic
> i think we are all just angry and trying to prove to ourselves more than anything that we can trust again :)
> 
> x

agreed.


----------



## aob1013

This is a teeny bit ridiculous.


----------



## rjb

aob1013 said:


> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.

i wouldn't say ridiculous. maybe a bit pointless, but i really only made it to prove i was real, as it would be easy to think i was fake.
(i don't post many scan pics, and i have absolutely 0 scan pics on my fb)


----------



## LoisP

aob1013 said:


> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.

What is exactly?


----------



## aob1013

LoisP said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.
> 
> What is exactly?Click to expand...

Making a thread for people to prove themselves. So, if something doesn't want to post a picture, like me for example .. will i be called a fake?

Do you see what i mean? It will never work.


----------



## Fadesofblack

I don't think people should have to post anything to prove anything. They should be given the benefit of the doubt. Not everyone is comfortable posting things where absolutely everyone can see it. This is the internet and the second you post something any one of the 6 billion people can go look at it. People are entitled to their privacy. 

You've had a few fakes here. Big deal. It happens it's the internet. People have nothing better to do than troll. You're not going to do anything about it. It's frankly quite ridiculous that anyone should even have to post anything on here to prove anything. You can fake anything. Scans prove nothing, notes prove nothing. A little photoshop can go a long way. I believe this groupthink and mass hysteria is frankly a little revolting.

What ever happened to giving people the benefit of the doubt? Statistically your fakes are much smaller than any place else I know of so why get all bent out of shape over something you have no control over. Acknowledge it happens and move on.


----------



## divershona

i've already put this into another thread called awwwwwww look what OH did but i'm going to post it again. Hopefully enough proof that i am actually pregnant and am who i say i am 

i also thought about a before pregnancy picture (excuse my rather slutty halloween outfit from last year but its the only one that shows my belly) ... shows the change in your belly to bump, thats how emandbub got away with her 'bump' proof pictures?
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20101024_1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 18









Snapshot_20101024_2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 15









Snapshot_20101024_3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 18









Photo0424.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## LoisP

aob1013 said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.
> 
> What is exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Making a thread for people to prove themselves. So, if something doesn't want to post a picture, like me for example .. will i be called a fake?
> 
> Do you see what i mean? It will never work.Click to expand...

Like I said in a previous post, it's anger that's causing these sort of posts/threads. Messes with your head a bit, we're all just trying to prove that not all of us are fake and can be trusted.

No-one said if you don't post a picture your a fake.
It's just us acting a bit laa laa because we're all still a bit in shock!

x


----------



## aob1013

LoisP said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.
> 
> What is exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Making a thread for people to prove themselves. So, if something doesn't want to post a picture, like me for example .. will i be called a fake?
> 
> Do you see what i mean? It will never work.Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said in a previous post, it's anger that's causing these sort of posts/threads. Messes with your head a bit, we're all just trying to prove that not all of us are fake and can be trusted.
> 
> No-one said if you don't post a picture your a fake.
> It's just us acting a bit laa laa because we're all still a bit in shock!
> 
> xClick to expand...


It's horrendous when this happens. It really is, but honestly you can tell when someone is fake or not .. i think anyway :shrug:

I always thought she was odd, as with Eaba's Mum and the other one, think she had twins or something.

It's an unfortunate part of life, and i think we should just all move on and take comfort in the fact that 99% of us are real. As in real life, you will always get the odd weirdo :lol:


----------



## rjb

i'll get admin to take this down if people are going to get angry about it..
like i've said (again) i only posted it to show i was real because i had no sort of evidence that i was until now,
it wasn't a mass hysteria thing :(


----------



## Natasha2605

^ Nobody's getting angry I don't think.

I just don't see why people are wanting to ''prove'' themselves. I know I have Summer, you know you'll have your LO soon, Lois know's she'll have Shaun and Ally knows she has Leni. Why do we need to prove to others? I reckon I can sense a fake, not that I tend to get close to loads of people on here in the first place.

Just don't let this ''Faker'' get the best of you, just remember 99% of us are genuine.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Working on uploading the pic, we have no hot water right now, so i'm a hot mess, but my bump is in it, a sign is in it, and i'm holding my album of scan pics. and its in the same room a lot of my bump pics are in lol

-its fun anyway to have a sign pic for this. why not? we arent pointing at anyone saying fake, but we are confirming to others who we are. whats so bad about that. I like who I am and dont mind showing it.
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LoisP

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/446646-lets-go-back-bnb-we-know-love.html


----------



## Fadesofblack

rjb said:


> i'll get admin to take this down if people are going to get angry about it..
> like i've said (again) i only posted it to show i was real because i had no sort of evidence that i was until now,
> it wasn't a mass hysteria thing :(

I wasn't saying anything about anyone in particular I applogize if you felt that way I was mearly making plain the fact that someone has to prove anything is a bit ridiculous. It's a forum not the CIA.


----------



## rjb

Natasha2605 said:


> ^ Nobody's getting angry I don't think.
> 
> I just don't see why people are wanting to ''prove'' themselves. I know I have Summer, you know you'll have your LO soon, Lois know's she'll have Shaun and Ally knows she has Leni. Why do we need to prove to others? I reckon I can sense a fake, not that I tend to get close to loads of people on here in the first place.
> 
> Just don't let this ''Faker'' get the best of you, just remember 99% of us are genuine.

i believe in giving benefit of the doubt, i'm not saying at all that most people are fakes, only saying that if pepole want to post as a reassurance thing, they can. i didn't mean at all to say that they had to.
once my LO is here, i suspecti'll be much to busy to login much, i just don't want people to think it's because i wasn't real.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!

I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!


----------



## Dollfacee

nobody should have to make a silly sign if they have enough proof under the sun.. i mean cummon yeah theres a few fakeys on here but they are more than ovbious to spot.. and it makes me sick to think everybody gets accused of being fake because of some dumb f***er who cant get their own pictures.


----------



## rjb

EDIT: actually, i'll leave it, because it's not as if i'm saying you HAVE to post here or you are a fake, it's just a post, and i think if you disagree then that's fine, but don't say i'm disgusting, as this isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## Fadesofblack

Yazz_n_bump said:


> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!

Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..


----------



## Dollfacee

if that em is sad enough to do something like that they boy she has problems.. i don't think any of you should have to prove your real unless somebody accuses you.. its a whole diffrent situation if somebody has proof you could be fake..


----------



## Desi's_lost

Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.


----------



## rjb

lol @Desi. Lost but not a faker. xD


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...

Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.


----------



## MissJ

I think its ridiculous that people actually make fake profiles pretending to be pregnant lol I dont have a bump yet so not much point me taking a pic lol 

This is my facebook page, You cant see anything unless you add me :) 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=563799082

Feel free to add me if you want just let me know or ill get confussed lol xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.

Because it's a public forum :thumbup: If that's the way you think, you should stay clear of the debate forum 

It's not a case of disagreeing, I just feel bad that you's feel the need to prove your existance just cause of some faker. 99% of us are real, don't lose sight of that. :hugs:


----------



## Sentiment

Fadesofblack said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...

https://paradoxdgn.com/junk/avatars/trollface.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

Aw my camera did not capture my sign well. =[ It was funny and EVERYTHING!
I'll try again when I can upload to my laptop and it isn't dead.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/proof-1.jpg


----------



## aob1013

Desi's_lost said:


> Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.

:roll:

Public forum, that's what happens :D


----------



## rjb

Natasha2605 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.
> 
> Because it's a public forum :thumbup: If that's the way you think, you should stay clear of the debate forum
> 
> It's not a case of disagreeing, I just feel bad that you's feel the need to prove your existance just cause of some faker. 99% of us are real, don't lose sight of that. :hugs:Click to expand...

i agree about how we shouldn't have to, and we don't, but i don't want people saying i'm sick for saying people can post proof pics if they want. it's not as if i said POST OR YOU ARE A FAKE! iykwim


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> Aw my camera did not capture my sign well. =[ It was funny and EVERYTHING!
> I'll try again when I can upload to my laptop and it isn't dead.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/proof-1.jpg

you've got me bumping my head against a desk trying to read it now :haha:


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...

I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.


----------



## Desi's_lost

aob1013 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Public forum, that's what happens :DClick to expand...

we're enjoying ourselves, making creative signs...yes it is a public forum, but that doesnt mean it NEEDS to happen..let people have their fun. we arent hurting anyone or requiring anyone to join in.


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Aw my camera did not capture my sign well. =[ It was funny and EVERYTHING!
> I'll try again when I can upload to my laptop and it isn't dead.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/proof-1.jpg
> 
> you've got me bumping my head against a desk trying to read it now :haha:Click to expand...

lol! I'll make OH take one and I can upload it to his computer this evening.
I'm on my step father's Mac and have no idea where I'd put the SD card...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Aw my camera did not capture my sign well. =[ It was funny and EVERYTHING!
> I'll try again when I can upload to my laptop and it isn't dead.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/proof-1.jpg
> 
> you've got me bumping my head against a desk trying to read it now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! I'll make OH take one and I can upload it to his computer this evening.
> I'm on my step father's Mac and have no idea where I'd put the SD card...Click to expand...

haha alright! good luck with your laptop by the way!


----------



## aob1013

Desi's_lost said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Why does anyone that disagrees have to post here...that is ridiculous.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Public forum, that's what happens :DClick to expand...
> 
> we're enjoying ourselves, making creative signs...yes it is a public forum, but that doesnt mean it NEEDS to happen..let people have their fun. we arent hurting anyone or requiring anyone to join in.Click to expand...

Eaxctly, good for you and carry on. I don't think anyone said anyone had to join in.

With all things, people will be for and against it.


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...

All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww

lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ish


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww
> 
> lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
> but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ishClick to expand...

"I'm real bitchezzz.
Vinteenage on BnB aka Daphne aka Daphane on scan pictures (silly insurance).

36 weeks"


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...

That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.


----------



## Desi's_lost

rjb said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww
> 
> lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
> but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ishClick to expand...

I guess we could try and copy it and blow it up in an editor...but i'm lazy! lol and hungry, lunch time!!! :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.Click to expand...

They must have stolen banking information though, not just a name and bump/scan pic lol!


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww
> 
> lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
> but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ishClick to expand...
> 
> I guess we could try and copy it and blow it up in an editor...but i'm lazy! lol and hungry, lunch time!!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol i was so confussed for a second, i forgot blow it up also means make it bigger, not attach it to a bomb.. i think i'm losing it xD


----------



## Desi's_lost

rjb said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww
> 
> lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
> but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ishClick to expand...
> 
> I guess we could try and copy it and blow it up in an editor...but i'm lazy! lol and hungry, lunch time!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was so confussed for a second, i forgot blow it up also means make it bigger, not attach it to a bomb.. i think i'm losing it xDClick to expand...

hahaha! Oh wow, thats pretty funny! :haha:


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Just tell us what it says! lol I wanna know noooowwwwwwwww
> 
> lol i feel the same way desi. i look like an idiot sitting here glaring at the screen thrying to read it xD
> but i'm pretty sure it says daphne on there, in the middle-ishClick to expand...
> 
> I guess we could try and copy it and blow it up in an editor...but i'm lazy! lol and hungry, lunch time!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was so confussed for a second, i forgot blow it up also means make it bigger, not attach it to a bomb.. i think i'm losing it xDClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha! Oh wow, thats pretty funny! :haha:Click to expand...

baby brainn :)


----------



## nicole_

does having each others fb not prove were real?
ive got over 1k of friends and it would really be disgusting to make it up to that many people i actually know irl lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

I just wanted to say...i've looked to my left and finally spotted the tape i was looking for before XP had to use silly putty in my picture to hold the sign up!


----------



## rjb

nicole_ said:


> does having each others fb not prove were real?
> ive got over 1k of friends and it would really be disgusting to make it up to that many people i actually know irl lol

lol yeah i'd say that's sufficient.


----------



## Fadesofblack

Desi's_lost said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.Click to expand...
> 
> They must have stolen banking information though, not just a name and bump/scan pic lol!Click to expand...

You only need a name then do a background search on it tell you all you want to know to make someones life rather unpleasant or a IP address. One or the other. The person whose mail box got blown up they had nothing but a IP address it's really nothing more than doing a few trace routes and narrowing it down to major and minor routers you'll end up within a couple houses.

And I think you're misunderstanding me they didn't steal her bank details they flat out made a bank account in her name. She closed it and they just reopened another one. If you don't think that's a big deal remember that when they overdraft it like crazy and your the one with your name on it.


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> I just wanted to say...i've looked to my left and finally spotted the tape i was looking for before XP had to use silly putty in my picture to hold the sign up!

:rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Fadesofblack said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.Click to expand...
> 
> They must have stolen banking information though, not just a name and bump/scan pic lol!Click to expand...
> 
> You only need a name then do a background search on it tell you all you want to know to make someones life rather unpleasant or a IP address. One or the other. The person whose mail box got blown up they had nothing but a IP address it's really nothing more than doing a few trace routes and narrowing it down to major and minor routers you'll end up within a couple houses.Click to expand...

Well then..thats quite disturbing. :wacko:


----------



## Dollfacee

everybody has diffrent opinions, nobody said you can't have fun just like nobody said you HAVE to do a picture, but also everybody can have their own say it is an open forum not for certain people.. its nothing to get angry about because it's just the internet.


----------



## holly2234

Desi's_lost said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.Click to expand...
> 
> They must have stolen banking information though, not just a name and bump/scan pic lol!Click to expand...
> 
> You only need a name then do a background search on it tell you all you want to know to make someones life rather unpleasant or a IP address. One or the other. The person whose mail box got blown up they had nothing but a IP address it's really nothing more than doing a few trace routes and narrowing it down to major and minor routers you'll end up within a couple houses.Click to expand...
> 
> Well then..thats quite disturbing. :wacko:Click to expand...

One of the reasons i dont post my facebook details on here. You get my full name. Thats why i always do it in a PM. It takes a lot less than you think if you know how


----------



## rjb

what if i don't have any kind of information to steal?
i don't have my SSN on the computer..
and i don't have any credit cards or bank accounts.
i don't think i'd be of much interest to anyone.
unless they just want pictures of my pets :shrug:


----------



## abbSTAR

rjb is only trying to help, if you want to post a picture to prove your real you can if you don't want to then your not forced to... 


some people may just like to feel the reasurance of people knowing they are 100% NOT fake.

Ughh, stupid fakers ruining things for everyone they need a good slap :grr:!


----------



## Fadesofblack

Desi's_lost said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...
> 
> Youre the biggest geek here chad :haha: Probaby why you get that having to prove yourself to join a site would ruin it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to run a rather large forum of thousands of members too, but we didn't get fakers. Oh no we got hackers nonstop consider yourself lucky all you get is a few fakes and not people that run off with your details and you find out you've got a bank account in south africa suddenly. And no that was not a joke.Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason not to post all of your details on the internet.Click to expand...
> 
> That really did happen..not once..but 6 times in a year...oh and someones mail box got blown up.Click to expand...
> 
> They must have stolen banking information though, not just a name and bump/scan pic lol!Click to expand...
> 
> You only need a name then do a background search on it tell you all you want to know to make someones life rather unpleasant or a IP address. One or the other. The person whose mail box got blown up they had nothing but a IP address it's really nothing more than doing a few trace routes and narrowing it down to major and minor routers you'll end up within a couple houses.Click to expand...
> 
> Well then..thats quite disturbing. :wacko:Click to expand...

And people wonder why I'm paranoid on public forums. You get someone that's bored, hops in the section with scans picks a name at random and you're gonna have a rough year. It was once my job to combat hackers I know how they think. They pick the people that say too much so by all means post whatever you feel like to prove whatever you want but understand there are people that need nothing more than your name to make your life hell. 

Speaking of which October is National Cyber Security Awareness month. This is your refresher course.


----------



## kattsmiles

Fadesofblack said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> Why anyone would want to fake being preggers etc? Is beyond me. Weridoooos!
> 
> I'm 100% nearly everyone on B'n'B is real!
> 
> Trolling they do it for the lolz. Not sure how many people on here will get that joke..Click to expand...

Trolololol.

I got the joke obviously.


----------



## nicole_

people can always find out info on the internet, so im not bothered if my details are on my fb or any forum's. 
if im selling car bits, they need my address, so thats on there too
i guess maybe im a little too trusting lol

had a call at work today (work for santander)
women with depression had loads of withdrawals which had been done on her card at her local shop. but she hadnt done them, and was adamant she hadnt, 
really lovely lady, explained how she had to write down every time she leaves the house for her doctor, and hadnt written it down on the ATM days 
turns out someone she trusted that knew her details had been drawing out 40-100 every few days while they went to the shop for her
made my heart cry a little inside :(
not the same, but it along the trust lines


----------



## Dollfacee

some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.


----------



## kattsmiles

Rebecca, I'm totally down for this. I'll take a picture later when my hair doesn't look like I've been in a hurricane. I just woke up (at 12:31pm) :haha:


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> rjb is only trying to help, if you want to post a picture to prove your real you can if you don't want to then your not forced to...
> 
> 
> some people may just like to feel the reasurance of people knowing they are 100% NOT fake.
> 
> Ughh, stupid fakers ruining things for everyone they need a good slap :grr:!

thank you, i'm glad that someone understands my intentions lol


----------



## rjb

Dollfacee said:


> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.

oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myself


----------



## Hotbump

Umm one problem. I dont have fb or myspace. I dont have a computer i log in from my phone. I used my nieces computer to post my avatar pic when i was pregnant and i only see her once a year. So i have no way to post a pic. But im not a fake. Honest to god that im 100% real! I dont know how to prove that im real!


----------



## Dollfacee

Hotbump said:


> Umm one problem. I dont have fb or myspace. I dont have a computer i log in from my phone. I used my nieces computer to post my avatar pic when i was pregnant and i only see her once a year. So i have no way to post a pic. But im not a fake. Honest to god that im 100% real! I dont know how to prove that im real!

you don't have to prove your real :L dont worry yourself over it x


----------



## Leah_xx

my camera is legit broke,
but i think i have enough friends and pics of me with oh and of gracelynn to prove that im 100% real


----------



## Charlii Lou

Ive put my facebook link on my sig to prove im not fake so feel free to add me :thumbup::hugs:

All this fakery is quite scary...why do it? :nope:

:flow:


----------



## rjb

Hotbump said:


> Umm one problem. I dont have fb or myspace. I dont have a computer i log in from my phone. I used my nieces computer to post my avatar pic when i was pregnant and i only see her once a year. So i have no way to post a pic. But im not a fake. Honest to god that im 100% real! I dont know how to prove that im real!

don't worry! no one is going to think you're fake just because you don't have a picture, like someone (i believe it was abbstar) said i only did it to reassure myself no one would think i was.
i'm sure no one thinks your are! :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

Yeah i dont have to prove myself to anyone but i just dont want people to think im fake. One question can your avatar picture get stolen? Sorry for my english i speak mostly spanish.


----------



## Fadesofblack

rjb said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...

I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft. 

You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.

I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.


----------



## rjb

Fadesofblack said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft.
> 
> You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.
> 
> I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.Click to expand...

i understand that, but i'm also under 18, so i doubt the FBI would think i opened up a bank account anywhere, seeing as that is illegal.


----------



## rjb

Hotbump said:


> Yeah i dont have to prove myself to anyone but i just dont want people to think im fake. One question can your avatar picture get stolen? Sorry for my english i speak mostly spanish.

really, don't worry no one will think you are fake :flower:
and it probably could, to be honest.


----------



## kattsmiles

I know this isn't a picture of ME, but I thought I'd throw this one in until I'm done making sweet love to my bowl of honey nut cheerios. 

So just a bit of proof my 3D scan pics are all mine and are of my goober. Obviously I cropped them for my signature because they're hella big lol. 

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/IMG_20101004_1_6.jpg


----------



## rjb

kattsmiles said:


> I know this isn't a picture of ME, but I thought I'd throw this one in *until I'm done making sweet love to my bowl of honey nut cheerios. *So just a bit of proof my 3D scan pics are all mine and are of my goober. Obviously I cropped them for my signature because they're hella big lol.
> 
> https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/IMG_20101004_1_6.jpg

gorgeous LO you hvae :) 
also 
thank you for making my day with this comment :rofl:


----------



## Fadesofblack

rjb said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft.
> 
> You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.
> 
> I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.Click to expand...
> 
> i understand that, but i'm also under 18, so i doubt the FBI would think i opened up a bank account anywhere, seeing as that is illegal.Click to expand...

Off shore bank accounts? Not every country has that 18 rule...And only a idiot would use US banks too easy to track. And if their that dumb they're not smart enough to be a threat to start with..


----------



## nicole_

Fadesofblack said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft.
> 
> You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.
> 
> I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.Click to expand...

i work for santander, trust me, its not that easy to open a fake account or get onto someones account without the nessecery documents/security


----------



## rjb

Fadesofblack said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft.
> 
> You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.
> 
> I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.Click to expand...
> 
> i understand that, but i'm also under 18, so i doubt the FBI would think i opened up a bank account anywhere, seeing as that is illegal.Click to expand...
> 
> Off shore bank accounts? Not every country has that 18 rule...And only a idiot would use US banks too easy to track. And if their that dumb they're not smart enough to be a threat to start with..Click to expand...

well i'm just saying it would be a stretch, and probably fairly difficult, but i don't want to argue about this, since it is almost completely OT


----------



## Fadesofblack

nicole_ said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> some people have no choice but to use their laptops for bank stuff etc.. it's also alot easyer to do them things online!! specially if your very tied up hun.
> 
> oh i know lol i was only speaking for myself. if someone tried to hack me, i think it'd be quite a waste of time. but i was only speaking for myselfClick to expand...
> 
> I think most aren't really getting my point I'm not talking about hacking or cracking or keylogging I'm more talking about identity theft.
> 
> You don't really need to have anything special to make it worth your wild. That girl that had the magical account appear in South Africa got a visit from the FBI for computer fraud cause they opened the account then overdrafted it by 30 grand then just walked off. Your name is on it you get blamed for it. She had to prove that she never opened the account and everything is alright now.
> 
> I mean think about it if you have the right details of someone else you could go in and buy a car on their name. Open up numerous credit card accounts on their name completely butcher their credit and you wouldn't even have a clue till you got the bill in the mail or the Feds start knocking on the door. And they did it all without stealing anything you actually have.Click to expand...
> 
> i work for santander, trust me, its not that easy to open a fake account or get onto someones account without the nessecery documents/securityClick to expand...

Perhaps there the same rules don't apply to every country. If a country is difficult to open a fake account pick a different country. There's all of 250 of them to choose from..


----------



## Dollfacee

i think we should just all stop mentioning what has happen with that poor girl em, don't make her suffer she has apologised, what do you expect her to do other than say sorry ? because i dont think there is anything else she can do.. she may need help but thats not down to us to judge accept it and move on.


----------



## rjb

Dollfacee said:


> i think we should just all stop mentioning what has happen with that poor girl em, don't make her suffer she has apologised, what do you expect her to do other than say sorry ? because i dont think there is anything else she can do.. she may need help but thats not down to us to judge accept it and move on.

this isn't a hate thread or anything.
actually i think this is the first mention of em
(if not, i apologize, baby brain gives a a glorious memory span of 8 seconds)
but like i said it isn't intended to mean anything towards her,
i only made it to reassure myself and anyone else who CHOOSES to post :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Fadesofblack you're making ridiculous claims and are just going to make girls more paranoid. 

I've never heard of someone's identity being stolen through a freakin' forum. Unless for some reason you're purchasing something off of a forum or posting your credit card or SSN or some other deep legal information I don't think anyone needs to worry. Posting your name or pictures does not mean your going to ruin your life!!!111!1

No one is saying that everyone must post in this thread, just as option if girls want to make sure they're recognized as being "real'.


----------



## Dollfacee

i understand that.. but im just saying as it revolves around her this all wouldnt of started unless you was thinking of what happen with her.. im just trying to stop people saying its discusting and stuff.. as we might not know how shes personally feeling.. she could have problems.. that she needs a doctors help with.. we don't know.


----------



## rjb

Dollfacee said:


> i understand that.. but im just saying as it revolves around her this all wouldnt of started unless you was thinking of what happen with her.. im just trying to stop people saying its discusting and stuff.. as we might not know how shes personally feeling.. she could have problems.. that she needs a doctors help with.. we don't know.

i'm keeping a pretty close watch to make sure people aren't bashing her.
i think the majority of people are actually bashing me, saying it's discusting that i "demand people prove they are real"
but that really isn't the intention of the forum.
i've spoken to admin, and unless this somehows turns into a bashing thread or things get out of hand, i'm choosing to take responsibility for any arguements that get started and not close the thread
:flower:


----------



## holly2234

vinteenage said:


> Fadesofblack you're making ridiculous claims and are just going to make girls more paranoid.
> 
> I've never heard of someone's identity being stolen through a freakin' forum. Unless for some reason you're purchasing something off of a forum or posting your credit card or SSN or some other deep legal information I don't think anyone needs to worry. Posting your name or pictures does not mean your going to ruin your life!!!111!1
> 
> No one is saying that everyone must post in this thread, just as option if girls want to make sure they're recognized as being "real'.

You may think this as do others, i did once before i knew better. But many things happen in the background of sites that we dont know about. They dont tell us because it starts unwanted drama. All he is saying is that he has run a site before and knows some of the more shocking things that go on. No, it hopefully wont happen to any of us. But it has happened to internet users before and is not impossible to do


----------



## rjb

holly2234 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack you're making ridiculous claims and are just going to make girls more paranoid.
> 
> I've never heard of someone's identity being stolen through a freakin' forum. Unless for some reason you're purchasing something off of a forum or posting your credit card or SSN or some other deep legal information I don't think anyone needs to worry. Posting your name or pictures does not mean your going to ruin your life!!!111!1
> 
> No one is saying that everyone must post in this thread, just as option if girls want to make sure they're recognized as being "real'.
> 
> You may think this as do others, i did once before i knew better. But many things happen in the background of sites that we dont know about. They dont tell us because it starts unwanted drama. All he is saying is that he has run a site before and knows some of the more shocking things that go on. No, it hopefully wont happen to any of us. But it has happened to internet users before and is not impossible to doClick to expand...

maybe it's best if we leave this topic alone.
i think everyone understands that some people may choose not to post the pictures because they have perfectly good reasons
they don't have to.
hope there's no hard feelings :flower:


----------



## smatheson

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100000139899714

Here is all i can put right now as I am about to go to a doctors appointment in about 30 minutes but it shows that all of my family are aware I am pregnant and have tons of postings on my ultrasound pictures. I will post a picture when I get back from the doctors.


----------



## Fadesofblack

vinteenage said:


> Fadesofblack you're making ridiculous claims and are just going to make girls more paranoid.
> 
> I've never heard of someone's identity being stolen through a freakin' forum. Unless for some reason you're purchasing something off of a forum or posting your credit card or SSN or some other deep legal information I don't think anyone needs to worry. Posting your name or pictures does not mean your going to ruin your life!!!111!1
> 
> No one is saying that everyone must post in this thread, just as option if girls want to make sure they're recognized as being "real'.

Erm..it was my job to stop them for quite a while and it's generally a good idea to know how they do things if you want to stop anything and I did just post about someone I personally know..that got their identity stolen..from a forum..2 people actually though one was getting their mailbox blown up but regardless..as ridiculous as you may think it seems you go put your name in a background check search engine. Pay 50 bucks and you can see your own info and anyone with 50 bucks can go get it. Knowledge is power not sitting under a rock thinking everything will be ok. If it's not in your area of interest that's more than fine though slagging off someone whose trying to explain how it works so someone else may learn something is frankly quite ridiculous. Try and explain why it's wiser to not post things that are important to keep private online such as your name on something completely public. Ignorance is not always a good idea.


----------



## rjb

smatheson said:


> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100000139899714
> 
> Here is all i can put right now as I am about to go to a doctors appointment in about 30 minutes but it shows that all of my family are aware I am pregnant and have tons of postings on my ultrasound pictures. I will post a picture when I get back from the doctors.

don't feel that you have to, but if you want to, great! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Burchy314

Ok well I feel as though this is something fun to do! I liked making my proof picture even though I look horrible as though I just woke up and haven't gotten in the shower yet lol. I think that this was just a thread for people who want to post it can. We aren't going to acuse you of being fake if you don't post. I mean I don't have to post this because I have enough proof on my facebook and I really don't need to prove myself. I just thought it would be fun to have these pictures and that is why I am going to post mine.

Oh and I couldn't get one good one with everything in it so I have a couple different ones.
All were taken in Jayden's nursery that we finally got started on painting!
1)everything in one 2)my face with a scan close up 3)sign and my tiny bump lol 4)scan and my tiny bump 5)close up on just the sign.
 



Attached Files:







130033.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 15









130131.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 14









130205.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15









130231.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14









130328.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## rjb

Fadesofblack said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack you're making ridiculous claims and are just going to make girls more paranoid.
> 
> I've never heard of someone's identity being stolen through a freakin' forum. Unless for some reason you're purchasing something off of a forum or posting your credit card or SSN or some other deep legal information I don't think anyone needs to worry. Posting your name or pictures does not mean your going to ruin your life!!!111!1
> 
> No one is saying that everyone must post in this thread, just as option if girls want to make sure they're recognized as being "real'.
> 
> Erm..it was my job to stop them for quite a while and it's generally a good idea to know how they do things if you want to stop anything and I did just post about someone I personally know..that got their identity stolen..from a forum..2 people actually though one was getting their mailbox blown up but regardless..as ridiculous as you may think it seems you go put your name in a background check search engine. Pay 50 bucks and you can see your own info and anyone with 50 bucks can go get it. Knowledge is power not sitting under a rock thinking everything will be ok. If it's not in your area of interest that's more than fine though slagging off someone whose trying to explain how it works so someone else may learn something is frankly quite ridiculous. Try and explain why it's wiser to not post things that are important to keep private online such as your name on something completely public. Ignorance is not always a good idea.Click to expand...

again, can we please let this topic drop?
yes it is possible, no it isn't likely.


----------



## rjb

Burchy314 said:


> Ok well I feel as though this is something fun to do! I liked making my proof picture even though I look horrible as though I just woke up and haven't gotten in the shower yet lol. I think that this was just a thread for people who want to post it can. We aren't going to acuse you of being fake if you don't post. I mean I don't have to post this because I have enough proof on my facebook and I really don't need to prove myself. I just thought it would be fun to have these pictures and that is why I am going to post mine.
> 
> Oh and I couldn't get one good one with everything in it so I have a couple different ones.
> All were taken in Jayden's nursery that we finally got started on painting!
> 1)everything in one 2)my face with a scan close up 3)sign and my tiny bump lol 4)scan and my tiny bump 5)close up on just the sign.

i love the walls! (random sorry :haha:)


----------



## MissMamma

jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:

i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".

i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:

Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?

I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!

*EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*


----------



## Burchy314

Haha thank you, me too! My dad says it reminds him of an easter egg!


----------



## rjb

MissMammaToBe said:


> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!

you don't have to :flower:
i've already told admin if this turns into a "DO IT OR YOU'RE A FAKE" thread that i would turn it over to them.
it was just a reassurance for myself that people know i'm 100% real.
if you don't need that reassurance, then you certainly don't have to post a pic :flower:


----------



## holly2234

MissMammaToBe said:


> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*

Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:


----------



## rjb

holly2234 said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*
> 
> Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:Click to expand...

lol that doesn't make you a fake. i don't post anything on fb because of FOB, it's a shame he ruined it for my friends though :/


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't see a point in posting a picture proving I am real, for those that have me on facebook they can see pictures and comments from my family, and OHs family. So w/e


----------



## holly2234

rjb said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*
> 
> Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol that doesn't make you a fake. i don't post anything on fb because of FOB, it's a shame he ruined it for my friends though :/Click to expand...

I know what you mean. My fb is set private but ive had an ex knew things about me and tbh i think all he did was google my user name and saw things ive put places. Ive since googled my own user names just to see what he saw when he did it and its shocking.


----------



## Desi's_lost

How about we change the thread name to 'BNB Signs pics' cause thats pretty much what we're doing and then it cant be related to anything else.


----------



## rjb

holly2234 said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*
> 
> Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol that doesn't make you a fake. i don't post anything on fb because of FOB, it's a shame he ruined it for my friends though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. My fb is set private but ive had an ex know things about me and tbh i think all he did was google my user name and saw things ive put places. Ive since googled my own user names just to see what he saw when he did it and its shocking.Click to expand...

WOW, a lot of people have my name, and a lot of companies have my initials lol


----------



## holly2234

rjb said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*
> 
> Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol that doesn't make you a fake. i don't post anything on fb because of FOB, it's a shame he ruined it for my friends though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. My fb is set private but ive had an ex know things about me and tbh i think all he did was google my user name and saw things ive put places. Ive since googled my own user names just to see what he saw when he did it and its shocking.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, a lot of people have my name, and a lot of companies have my initials lolClick to expand...

They say google knows everything :haha:


----------



## rjb

holly2234 said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> jesus bloody christ! we're getting some long threads today girls aren't we :dohh:
> 
> i havent read all this one, got to about page 8 and it seemd it was just people repeating themselves but what i am bothered about now is the fact that people are girls are going to be calling other girls out for not posting "proof pics".
> 
> i haven't been especially private or public on this forum, i've posted a couple of bump pics with my face but i dont do many because tbh i don't think i'm the prettiest thing in the world and i dont want the whole internet to be able to see! :haha:
> 
> Will people now start thinking _i'm _a fake?
> 
> I will do one if you really want me to...i dont want to be called a faker but honestly i'd rather not feel like i have to prove myself to a bunch of people on the net!
> 
> *EDIT: oh and i dont have facebook because i HATE the site with a passion, all my real friends and family have my number so sorry but you cant add me there either...*
> 
> Nobody wants to see my stretch marks so i dont put them through it with pictures they cant avoid :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol that doesn't make you a fake. i don't post anything on fb because of FOB, it's a shame he ruined it for my friends though :/Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. My fb is set private but ive had an ex know things about me and tbh i think all he did was google my user name and saw things ive put places. Ive since googled my own user names just to see what he saw when he did it and its shocking.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, a lot of people have my name, and a lot of companies have my initials lolClick to expand...
> 
> They say google knows everything :haha:Click to expand...

personally i'm disappointed that i can't be famous because of all these companies :rofl:


----------



## kattsmiles

Tada. The bottom of my sign got cut off but it's basically my facebook URL. Thrown in a picture of part of Caden's room, just because. Second pic is me with my favorite 3D picture of Caden (it's black and white because that's how they were printed. The ones I have posted / in my siggy are the same except they were off a CD and are orangish ). It's in a bag with all my other scan pictures of the goober. Just in case there was any confusion. :)

https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/b6f43f97.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/d035db57-1.jpg
https://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/68ca68fc-1.jpghttps://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll109/katticonator/f58892df-1.jpg

Facebook URL is in my signature. Feel free to add me and go through my friends and family. :p


----------



## rjb

I'm jealous of how good you look in these! I wish I wasn't such a mess :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

aob1013 said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> This is a teeny bit ridiculous.
> 
> What is exactly?Click to expand...
> 
> Making a thread for people to prove themselves. So, if something doesn't want to post a picture, like me for example .. will i be called a fake?
> 
> Do you see what i mean? It will never work.Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said in a previous post, it's anger that's causing these sort of posts/threads. Messes with your head a bit, we're all just trying to prove that not all of us are fake and can be trusted.
> 
> No-one said if you don't post a picture your a fake.
> It's just us acting a bit laa laa because we're all still a bit in shock!
> 
> x Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's horrendous when this happens. It really is, but honestly you can tell when someone is fake or not .. i think anyway :shrug:
> 
> I always thought she was odd, as with Eaba's Mum and the other one, think she had twins or something.
> 
> It's an unfortunate part of life, and i think we should just all move on and take comfort in the fact that 99% of us are real. As in real life, you will always get the odd weirdo :lol:Click to expand...

what was eabhas mum a fake to i wondered why she hadnt been on


----------



## divershona

KiansMummy said:


> what was eabhas mum a fake to i wondered why she hadnt been on

yeah she was


----------



## Dollfacee

ahh LOL i want to rip my hair out.. she was a fake but ohwell who cares right :) kat you look great nice bump x


----------



## kattsmiles

Dollfacee said:


> ahh LOL i want to rip my hair out.. she was a fake but ohwell who cares right :) kat you look great nice bump x

Thank you so much! I just properly "popped" a few weeks ago and I've been so ridiculously excited about it lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't see the need to post a photo.
I have a Facebook, I have my bsisters bofriend, my boyfriend, friends from school, work friends etc.
If you don't believe me then I shouldn't be forced into posting a picture.
I have posted pictures of me, my bump, scans & my baby on Facebook, I don't want them all over the internet as I already have spome weird who likes to know every aspect of my life, I don't want her looking at Ava too.
I think most of you know I'm real, if not go figure!
BTW, this is no offenece to the thread, I just feel that people shouldn't be made to feel like they have to post pictures to proce they are real, as said Em posted believeable pictures.


----------



## Dollfacee

kattsmiles said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> ahh LOL i want to rip my hair out.. she was a fake but ohwell who cares right :) kat you look great nice bump x
> 
> Thank you so much! I just properly "popped" a few weeks ago and I've been so ridiculously excited about it lol.Click to expand...

ahh your like me i only started to get a big bump at 27 weeks x


----------



## Lauraxamy

I shan't be posting a picture, I don't like posting lots of photos on the internet I don't even post many on Facebook because of people stealing photos and because they are private family photos. Plus my OH doesn't agree with me posting Laila on Facebook because as he puts it 'Too many weirdos about on the internet'. 
I have my Dad, cousins, sister, friends, work collegues on my Facebook, feel free to message them to prove I'm real haha.


----------



## youngmum2b

I refuse to post pics on a public forum for the world n his brother 2 see.
Your all more then welcome to add me on fb if u want, my name on fb is cj roberts (actual names caroline, cj is my nickname if u want the reason asto why its that way then ask)


----------



## leoniebabey

I dont feel like i need to post a pic either. 
I have facebook with family and friends on and countless pics of me & morgan.

I dont think anyones forcing people to do a pic though, if u wanna do one great if not then it doesnt neccesarily mean that they have something to hide 

xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Not posting one either. Never before were people asked to do it, and now because one little drama, everyone's gone off on one for trust.

I'd rather leave BnB and delete everyone from my FB than post a picture tbh. I have nothing to prove :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

I just think people need to remember this is only the internet and we should NEVER take anything to heart because you will never really know if someone is fake or not. & is it just me or am I the only one who really doesn't care about people playing fake on forums? lol


----------



## rjb

rubixcyoob. said:


> Not posting one either. Never before were people asked to do it, and now because one little drama, everyone's gone off on one for trust.
> 
> I'd rather leave BnB and delete everyone from my FB than post a picture tbh. I have nothing to prove :shrug:

As I've said multiple times. This thread doesn't say people have to.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I know you didn't say that hun :flower:
I'm just saying I am not, nor will I ever. I have nothing to prove. No one here does. It's the internet, like it or not people will fake. Why should we care about them doing so? We shouldn't.


----------



## rjb

Sorry if I came off harsh, I just don't want ppl thinking that is what this thread is about


----------



## AriannasMama

rubixcyoob. said:


> I know you didn't say that hun :flower:
> I'm just saying I am not, nor will I ever. I have nothing to prove. No one here does. *It's the internet, like it or not people will fake. Why should we care about them doing so? We shouldn't.*

exactly :thumbup:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

rjb said:


> Sorry if I came off harsh, I just don't want ppl thinking that is what this thread is about



Nah it didn't sound harsh :) I'm just exasperated with all of this, its been done a death imo.


----------



## Leah_xx

This is Jake(OH) me and Gracelynn in the nursery.
Gracelynn Couldnt come out of it for 4 1/2 days
 



Attached Files:







jake and i2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ablaski17

rubixcyoob. said:


> Not posting one either. Never before were people asked to do it, and now because one little drama, everyone's gone off on one for trust.
> 
> I'd rather leave BnB and delete everyone from my FB than post a picture tbh. I have nothing to prove :shrug:


 mmm I totally agree , I have been on here for over a year & never had to post a picture to "prove" myself. Everyone should just be cautious just like you should be on any other site. I mean it's not like this in any other section on here only this one.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Ablaski17 said:


> rubixcyoob. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not posting one either. Never before were people asked to do it, and now because one little drama, everyone's gone off on one for trust.
> 
> I'd rather leave BnB and delete everyone from my FB than post a picture tbh. I have nothing to prove :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm I totally agree , I have been on here for over a year & never had to post a picture to "prove" myself. Everyone should just be cautious just like you should be on any other site. *I mean it's not like this in any other section on here only this one.*Click to expand...



exactly! why oh why :/


----------



## youtalkcrap

this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.


----------



## Ablaski17

youtalkcrap said:


> this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.

agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed. Iam probably going to get bashed but its immature like I said before no other section is like this and wants "proof pictures"


----------



## youtalkcrap

Im not doing no proof picture, I'm not plodding me and my daughter infront of a mirror to prove I'm real. I was on messanger when i was around 14 and I spoke to a person I thought was a teenage girl, Went on webcam and turned out to be a fat hairy male ages between 50-60. DONT TRUST PEOPLE OVER THE NET. Enough said. :) toodlepip.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont really understand why people dont get why the name of this was changed or the fact that most of us who posted pictures had a lot of fun making signs. Maybe if I write it really big, the point will be made.
NO ONE HAS TO POST PICTURES.
IF YOU DONT WANT TO, WE WILL NOT LABEL YOU A FAKER.
THIS IS FOR FUN, WHATEVER IT STARTED AS, IT NO LONGER IS.


----------



## rjb

youtalkcrap said:


> this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.

i don't think you should say it's pathetic. i'm not making anyone do anything, it's just a for fun thread, and if people don't like that, then that's fine, but don't disrespect a thread that some people are enjoying..
i'm sorry that i sound rude here, but i'm getting really frustrated with people bashing me when this is a thread like any other for fun.
people are misinterpreting, and i can't help that.


----------



## youtalkcrap

Desi's_lost said:


> I dont really understand why people dont get why the name of this was changed or the fact that most of us who posted pictures had a lot of fun making signs. Maybe if I write it really big, the point will be made.
> NO ONE HAS TO POST PICTURES.
> IF YOU DONT WANT TO, WE WILL NOT LABEL YOU A FAKER.
> THIS IS FOR FUN, WHATEVER IT STARTED AS, IT NO LONGER IS.

sorry lav


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I didn't say people were being forced or called fake if they didn't - simply that I'm choosing not to and the reason it was started was wrong :flower:


----------



## youtalkcrap

rjb said:


> youtalkcrap said:
> 
> 
> this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.
> 
> i don't think you should say it's pathetic. i'm not making anyone do anything, it's just a for fun thread, and if people don't like that, then that's fine, but don't disrespect a thread that some people are enjoying..
> i'm sorry that i sound rude here, but i'm getting really frustrated with people bashing me when this is a thread like any other for fun.
> people are misinterpreting, and i can't help that.Click to expand...

I sincerely apologise if you thought that i were at all being rude towards you. Since people have started making threads about a recent event that people need to get over, it seems everyone has jumped on the band wagon and made out a load of threads that seem like such a waste of time. But if yours isnt as you and others say, then.. there is no need to take affence from my comment,again, I apologise to avoid any confusion


----------



## rjb

youtalkcrap said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtalkcrap said:
> 
> 
> this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.
> 
> i don't think you should say it's pathetic. i'm not making anyone do anything, it's just a for fun thread, and if people don't like that, then that's fine, but don't disrespect a thread that some people are enjoying..
> i'm sorry that i sound rude here, but i'm getting really frustrated with people bashing me when this is a thread like any other for fun.
> people are misinterpreting, and i can't help that.Click to expand...
> 
> I sincerely apologise if you thought that i were at all being rude towards you. Since people have started making threads about a recent event that people need to get over, it seems everyone has jumped on the band wagon and made out a load of threads that seem like such a waste of time. But if yours isnt as you and others say, then.. there is no need to take affence from my comment,again, I apologise to avoid any confusionClick to expand...

i'm sorry if i was being rude, again, i just got frustrated.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its just really frustrating at this point, because yes it started as a 'so upset by, frustrated with fakers', we ended up stumbling upon something that was making us laugh and taking our minds off and then so many people have to keep coming and making the thread negative, when thats not what it should be. It has the potential to be fun and light hearted and something those who dont mind sharing pictures can enjoy.


----------



## youtalkcrap

rjb said:


> youtalkcrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtalkcrap said:
> 
> 
> this really is pathetic. i think everyone needs to get over it...amen.
> 
> i don't think you should say it's pathetic. i'm not making anyone do anything, it's just a for fun thread, and if people don't like that, then that's fine, but don't disrespect a thread that some people are enjoying..
> i'm sorry that i sound rude here, but i'm getting really frustrated with people bashing me when this is a thread like any other for fun.
> people are misinterpreting, and i can't help that.Click to expand...
> 
> I sincerely apologise if you thought that i were at all being rude towards you. Since people have started making threads about a recent event that people need to get over, it seems everyone has jumped on the band wagon and made out a load of threads that seem like such a waste of time. But if yours isnt as you and others say, then.. there is no need to take affence from my comment,again, I apologise to avoid any confusionClick to expand...
> 
> i'm sorry if i was being rude, again, i just got frustrated.Click to expand...



No worries flower, people are going to get the wrong end of the stick,especially after all that has happend. If this is just some harmless fun,so be it. :) and enjoy yourselves pregnant ladies x


----------



## youtalkcrap

Desi's_lost said:


> Its just really frustrating at this point, because yes it started as a 'so upset by, frustrated with fakers', we ended up stumbling upon something that was making us laugh and taking our minds off and then so many people have to keep coming and making the thread negative, when thats not what it should be. It has the potential to be fun and light hearted and something those who dont mind sharing pictures can enjoy.

Alright then,pipe down now please. Conversation over.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Well since i cant add a picture on here, 
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=100000009562927
That is my proof !


----------



## Brionybaby

I look a mess today so don't really fancy wapping the camera out but i will tomoro when i have makeup on bcoz it'l be fun to do a sign :) 
Here's my facebook though, i've got some of you girls on it, so just feel free to add me as my profile is private :) 
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=686439599


----------



## Tanara

_This is my Facebook Profile for anyone who doesn't have it
Tanara's Facebook
And also my Flickr account. for anyone interested.
Tanaras Flickr

My Real Last name is not on Facebook due to some personal reasons with a person who Cannot know where I live due to some legal proceedings that occurred when I was very young. My Lasy name Is Tytsma I can even take a photo of my I.d if anyone wants to see since my name isnt on my facebook. 

But My boyfriend is on there and has a crap ton of friends If anyone feels like it you can simply look threw his friends and all the people with last names Duda or Loblaw are his Family
OH's Facebook

Here are my 10 week ultrasound pictures. my 20 week ones dont have my name on them.
You can see they are dated for June of 2010.
https://i52.tinypic.com/oau8hf.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2wcjnfb.jpg

I also will take a photo of myself and my bump I just have been so busy packing and I in no way attempted to look pretty today lol. I also know I dont have to prove myself but I feel alot better for everyone to know I am really who I say I am and I really do have a 2.8 year old son and a daughter on the way. 

I personally dont even bat an eye at fakers I dont care what others do with their time, I have my son I am who i say I am and I will always be me. I love this site and no fakers are going to change that, but I also understand where you are all coming from and I just want to reassure everyone that I really am who i say i am. _


----------



## KrisKitten

Maybe its because im in a foul mood today but seriously?
This thread reminds me of the days of myspace....i used to love Teen Preg untill tommy was about 6 monthsish but i think a LOT has changed since i was last around.
Lol, this whole drama thing is mental.


----------



## Youngling

KrisKitten said:


> Maybe its because im in a foul mood today but seriously?
> This thread reminds me of the days of myspace....i used to love Teen Preg untill tommy was about 6 monthsish but i think a LOT has changed since i was last around.
> Lol, this whole drama thing is mental.

I still love it. I honestly dont think its that bad. I dont notice any arguments in this section anymore. Its only because of the recent circumstances every1 is abit :wacko:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think in a few days things will calm down it's just most people have only experienced fakers for a few months but this has shaken them up a bit. If it makes people feel a bit more comfortable I dont think it's a bad thing. I was quite defensive when this thread started but have since seen that it has kind of helped everyone relax a bit and get to know each other a bit more.


----------



## Dollfacee

youtalkcrap said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I dont really understand why people dont get why the name of this was changed or the fact that most of us who posted pictures had a lot of fun making signs. Maybe if I write it really big, the point will be made.
> NO ONE HAS TO POST PICTURES.
> IF YOU DONT WANT TO, WE WILL NOT LABEL YOU A FAKER.
> THIS IS FOR FUN, WHATEVER IT STARTED AS, IT NO LONGER IS.
> 
> sorry lavClick to expand...

LOL @ youtalkcrap.. desi's lost i don't know why you have been getting so huffy over all of this im not going to 'bash' you over it but i think it's about time you get over the petty drama :L you feel you need to do it.. others dont.. everybody is entitled to there opinion.. the whole point of a bloody forum, sorry to sound harsh but everytime i see you post a comment about this whole subject you seem to be loosing your rag.


----------



## Ablaski17

KrisKitten said:


> Maybe its because im in a foul mood today but seriously?
> This thread reminds me of the days of myspace....i used to love Teen Preg untill tommy was about 6 monthsish but i think a LOT has changed since i was last around.
> Lol, this whole drama thing is mental.

Iam gunna have to agree with you , it has gotten a little immature mabey b/c the people I was in here with all had there babys? I don't post much in jere for that reason.


----------



## stephx

Loads of people have me on FB :) PM me if you want an add to check im a no faker :D 

xx


----------



## kattsmiles

I honestly see no drama. If there was any, it was here for a matter of a day and then fizzled out. And would someone care to step off their high horse to explain to me how any of the girls (including myself) who decided to post pictures on this thread are "immature"? Perhaps I've been reading some of the responses wrong as I'm running on barely any sleep but that's how it's looking to me shrug. I took the picture out of jest and it gave me a reason to break my camera out. I'm almost positive most of the ladies who posted did it for the same exact reason. Give me a break. :dohh:

It's over with. Move along and quit rehashing it. :flow:


----------



## aob1013

Ditto!


----------



## Dollfacee

kattsmiles said:


> I honestly see no drama. If there was any, it was here for a matter of a day and then fizzled out. And would someone care to step off their high horse to explain to me how any of the girls (including myself) who decided to post pictures on this thread are "immature"? Perhaps I've been reading some of the responses wrong as I'm running on barely any sleep but that's how it's looking to me shrug. I took the picture out of jest and it gave me a reason to break my camera out. I'm almost positive most of the ladies who posted did it for the same exact reason. Give me a break. :dohh:
> 
> It's over with. Move along and quit rehashing it. :flow:

whos on there high horse ? they are clearly making a statement like you are, your a decent girl.. but if its over with you don't need to still talk about it.. your as bad as them upon there high horses..


----------



## Desi's_lost

Dollfacee said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> I honestly see no drama. If there was any, it was here for a matter of a day and then fizzled out. And would someone care to step off their high horse to explain to me how any of the girls (including myself) who decided to post pictures on this thread are "immature"? Perhaps I've been reading some of the responses wrong as I'm running on barely any sleep but that's how it's looking to me shrug. I took the picture out of jest and it gave me a reason to break my camera out. I'm almost positive most of the ladies who posted did it for the same exact reason. Give me a break. :dohh:
> 
> It's over with. Move along and quit rehashing it. :flow:
> 
> whos on there high horse ? they are clearly making a statement like you are, your a decent girl.. but if its over with you don't need to still talk about it.. your as bad as them upon there high horses..Click to expand...

Why do you need to come to a thread and disagree with a point that was long abandoned? As has been said in numerous ways, this thread is now for making signs. If you look, that is the name of the thread. Please stop coming here and sparking a debate over something that is no longer the topic of the thread.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

KrisKitten said:


> Maybe its because im in a foul mood today but seriously?
> This thread reminds me of the days of myspace....i used to love Teen Preg untill tommy was about 6 monthsish but i think a LOT has changed since i was last around.
> Lol, this whole drama thing is mental.



Couldn't agree more. It's the internet, people need to take things with a pinch (or fistful of salt) and realise no, everyone will not be who they say they are, no not everything will be rainbows and sweeties, but that's life. A lot has changed imo.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.

Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!


----------



## kattsmiles

rainbows_x said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...

It was started with good intentions. It changed pace (as in turned into a sign thread solely for shits and giggles) after a few hours anyways as we didn't WANT to bring attention to what has gone on. Honestly, what's the big deal? :shrug:

And I know you all mean well, but we are all well aware of the creepers that reside in the cracks of the internet. We don't need to be reminded in 10 different posts. Some girls just were slightly shook up by it. Was it really wrong for a few of them to take comfort in this thread in the beginning?


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...

This thread is a sign thread now. For making signs (pictures of ourself with signs/fun stuff) just for fun. That is why the name was changed. But people keep trying to bring it back to the original intent. The only people still talking about the original meaning are the ones making negative comments.


----------



## rainbows_x

kattsmiles said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...
> 
> It was started with good intentions. It changed pace (as in turned into a sign thread solely for shits and giggles) after a few hours anyways as we didn't WANT to bring attention to what has gone on. Honestly, what's the big deal? :shrug:Click to expand...

The way I see it is;
People may or (may not of) FELT the need to post 'proof' to 'proove' they were real.
If you didn't, would people have thought you were a fake?
I just don't see the point in it, it's a little silly in my opinion.

If fakes are on here, they will get found out, as all the others have been.
This thread was made because of what happened, it wouldn't have been made otherwise, so obviously it is one of the main focus points on the thread.

I am sorry but it all seems a little ridiculous to me.


----------



## bbyno1

Because of whats happened it has made me feel as though i have to prove myself a little tbh.
Maybe because i have read some posts where people have said 'i suspected she was fake for so and so reasons' and some of them reasons apply to me and id hate for people not to answer my threads or think i was fake etc.but at the end of the day i know im real and id like you to all think i was real too. 

This sort of thing doesnt happen everyday.i think its only happend about 4 times since i have been joined to this site.Yeah its a total shame because alot of us get close to these people but no matter how much we prove ourselves its not gunna stop the fake ones..Its out of our hands..

In real life (out of the internet) people turn out to be people we never thought,so im sure we arnt stopping it over the internet.I suppose its up to the individual if they want to post pics of their babys,scans,themselfs,etc its amazing how much commotion the net can cause when most of us are thousands of miles away from eachother!
Also up to the individual weather they get close to people on here or weather they post and help others but dont build up a relationship x


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is a sign thread now. For making signs (pictures of ourself with signs/fun stuff) just for fun. That is why the name was changed. But people keep trying to bring it back to the original intent. The only people still talking about the original meaning are the ones making negative comments.Click to expand...

"*
General Pic Guidelines:
Bump and sign with BnB screenname with face fully visible
OR
whatever else haha*"

This has only recently been changed, it before said something about having a bump visible, or scan pic.
Just because it is changed now, doesn't mean people will suddenly forget?


----------



## Desi's_lost

The point is that it has been changed and the only reason the original intent is brought up is that people feel the need to come and make negative comments. No where has anyone said that any person has to participate. If you do not want to post on topic, please do not post as it is very disruptive.


----------



## kattsmiles

rainbows_x said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is a sign thread now. For making signs (pictures of ourself with signs/fun stuff) just for fun. That is why the name was changed. But people keep trying to bring it back to the original intent. The only people still talking about the original meaning are the ones making negative comments.Click to expand...
> 
> "*
> General Pic Guidelines:
> Bump and sign with BnB screenname with face fully visible
> OR
> whatever else haha*"
> 
> This has only recently been changed, it before said something about having a bump visible, or scan pic.
> Just because it is changed now, doesn't mean people will suddenly forget?Click to expand...

I realize people won't forget but Rebecca changed it because she felt bad. What more do you guys want? Like I said, it was started with good intentions and WAS positive. 

I think it was stated on one of the earlier pages as well that it wasn't expected that people post their pictures. No one will peg someone as a fake solely because they don't want to participate in a thread. And I could honestly care less if people think / thought I was a fake. Wasn't it you and a few others who keep reminding us it's just the internet? *Exactly*. It's just the internet. I don't give a rat's ass if someone thinks I'm a fake, if someone is a fake, or if someone wants to start a thread for reasons I don't agree with. 

Really girls, if you have such a problem with this thread why don't you report it? Or just leave it alone?

Everyone here is fantastic, but I just don't see the point in arguing over something that wasn't meant to harm, hurt, or insult anyone. :flower:


----------



## stephx

I think everyone needs to chill out on this one! 

If you feel the need to post a pic as some sort of verification... go for it! :thumbup: but lets not argue over it... seems veeery pointless! 

xx


----------



## bbyno1

does seem to of got a bit out of hand..
there is no correct thing to say on this one..
if you wanna post,for fun,or what ever reason why not:D
if you dont want to,then dont:D

think thats all there is to it really x


----------



## rainbows_x

kattsmiles said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> Erm, unless I am missing the point... it does?
> That's the whole reason the thread was done in the first place, because of what happened!Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is a sign thread now. For making signs (pictures of ourself with signs/fun stuff) just for fun. That is why the name was changed. But people keep trying to bring it back to the original intent. The only people still talking about the original meaning are the ones making negative comments.Click to expand...
> 
> "*
> General Pic Guidelines:
> Bump and sign with BnB screenname with face fully visible
> OR
> whatever else haha*"
> 
> This has only recently been changed, it before said something about having a bump visible, or scan pic.
> Just because it is changed now, doesn't mean people will suddenly forget?Click to expand...
> 
> I realize people won't forget but Rebecca changed it because she felt bad. What more do you guys want? Like I said, it was started with good intentions and WAS positive.
> 
> I think it was stated on one of the earlier pages as well that it wasn't expected that people post their pictures. No one will peg someone as a fake solely because they don't want to participate in a thread. And I could honestly care less if people think / thought I was a fake. Wasn't it you and a few others who keep reminding us it's just the internet? *Exactly*. It's just the internet. I don't give a rat's ass if someone thinks I'm a fake, if someone is a fake, or if someone wants to start a thread for reasons I don't agree with.
> 
> Really girls, if you have such a problem with this thread why don't you report it? Or just leave it alone?
> 
> Everyone here is fantastic, but I just don't see the point in arguing over something that wasn't meant to harm, hurt, or insult anyone. :flower:Click to expand...

Oh God. :dohh:

*Smacks head against brick wall countless times*
Done with this thread, too much drama!


----------



## AriannasMama

All these threads have gone so sour these days, so I am gonna post this link again, lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE


----------



## stephx

mrs.stokes said:


> All these threads have gone so sour these days, so I am gonna post this link again, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE

:haha: Just keep that link open so you can quickly copy it into all the nasty threads!! lol x


----------



## bbyno1

Admins must be kept so busy reading these kind of threads lol
1 page read..2 pages more posted lol x


----------



## kattsmiles

mrs.stokes said:


> All these threads have gone so sour these days, so I am gonna post this link again, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE

:laugh2::hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

stephx said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> All these threads have gone so sour these days, so I am gonna post this link again, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE
> 
> :haha: Just keep that link open so you can quickly copy it into all the nasty threads!! lol xClick to expand...




kattsmiles said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> All these threads have gone so sour these days, so I am gonna post this link again, lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE
> 
> :laugh2::hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## jenniferannex

Omg! C'mon girls, why are you arguing over something like this? :shrug: stop it and go and get yourselves a brew!


----------



## youtalkcrap

Desi's_lost said:


> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.

thats the point of threads sweetheart, to agree..and disagree.. you seem to be doing enough of it yet point the finger at others.


----------



## Desi's_lost

youtalkcrap said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys can make your own thread, but what your posting has absolutely nothing to do with the point of the thread anymore.
> 
> thats the point of threads sweetheart, to agree..and disagree.. you seem to be doing enough of it yet point the finger at others.Click to expand...

Yes, agreeing and disagreeing about the *topic of the thread.* The topic has been changed. arguing over the old one is not constructive.


----------



## youtalkcrap

:)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I really do not see why this arguement is still going on. Some people don't agree with this thread, some people do. It has been stated over and over again that it is not a proof thread anymore it's just a bit of fun so what is the problem?


----------



## Burchy314

~RedLily~ said:


> I really do not see why this arguement is still going on. Some people don't agree with this thread, some people do. It has been stated over and over again that it is not a proof thread anymore it's just a bit of fun so what is the problem?

^^WSS

I think you should not post in this thread unless you are posting the picture. It is just for fun, not for proving yourself anymore so stop arguing. If you don't like it then leave it alone and don't respond. And no I am not trying to be mean or rude.


----------



## youtalkcrap

:haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Goodness yeah, I don't understand why this thread is still so argumentative or why mods are leaving it open so it's been so...nasty (definitely not the rjb's fault!). 

Post a picture if you like, move on if you don't wish to. This is just silly.


----------

